# Crytek's Neon Noir Raytracing Benchmark Results



## Vayra86 (Nov 14, 2019)

CRYENGINE | Neon Noir Ray Tracing Benchmark
					

Note: This product comes with a custom EULA. You will find it in your download folder.  We are delighted to share ‘Neon Noir,’ a free ray tracing benchmark based on the ray tracing demo of the same name, which was made available as a video during GDC 2019.   Neon Noir was developed on a bespoke...




					www.cryengine.com
				




Enjoy - Pretty rough ride. FPS is pretty great but stability...

*Settings for fair results in this topic are:* (and if enough people chime in, I'll make&keep scores for it here)
*Other setups are welcome but will not be listed. Subject to change/demand.

Post a screenshot of your result. If you lack a shortcut for it, hit Win key, type snip, hit enter, make screen when you are back in the main menu with your result.*


----------



## spectatorx (Nov 14, 2019)

Here is mine on 3800x + rx580 nitro+ 8GB, 1080p ultra:


Spoiler















Score: 3436.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 14, 2019)

Already found a way to break this bench... when you first launch the application it will have a looong load time. Interrupt this with task mngr, close process. Restart, run. Ride will be bumpy but assets will visibly load in as you run it, until they are loaded, you get very high FPS... I managed to get a 7085 score like that.

Pretty wonky.

Below result is a bug free run.
8700K @ 4.6 + GTX 1080


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 15, 2019)

Hmm despite the apparent jerking off that ray tracing doesn't need an RTX card this thread is already full of tumbleweeds.

But I digress... 1080P, Ultra, Fullscreen:


----------



## heky (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Anzlew (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Hardi (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Voluman (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## madness777 (Nov 17, 2019)

Bench absolutely loves frequency. RX470 at 1300MHz scored ~2900. 1550MHz is a completely different picture!


----------



## Bobmitmen (Nov 18, 2019)

Ran mine at system resolution...


----------



## MagicPlants (Nov 19, 2019)

My system:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 
MOBO: ASRock B450M PRO4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2x8GB 3200mhz _(running at 3000mhz)_
GFX: EVGA GTX 1060 3GB
PSU: EVGA 700 GD

OK! Time to benchmark (pics attached):

Raytracing: Ultra (1600x900) 
FPS Results
LOW: 40 
AVG: 53
HIGH: 66 
BENCHMARK SCORE: 4680

Raytracing: Ultra (1400x900) 
FPS Results
LOW: 41
AVG: 56
HIGH: 70
BENCHMARK SCORE: 5089

Raytracing: Very High (1600x900) 
FPS Results
LOW: 63 
AVG: 72
HIGH: 81 
BENCHMARK SCORE: 5962

Pretty sweet scores! People are worried that the 3GB is stunted or something compared to the 6GB and well, while it technically is, most games only get a couple of frames more performance for all the trouble, and these results are a great example of that! I got this card for a really great price on EVGA's B-Stock section on Midweek Madness (their sale they have every Wednesday) and it was $109! I built this entire system for under $450 and I couldn't be happier! Anyways, rock on folks!


----------



## Bobmitmen (Nov 19, 2019)

BTW...mine was 1440p





Here's 1080p


----------



## Cygnos (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## DarkNemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

GTX 1070: Zotac MINI Version. Overclocked +160 MHz Core, and 1.1 GHz effective Memory Clock.
1080p at Ultra Ray Tracing.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## korn87 (Nov 27, 2019)

*GTX1080 2265/12265
1080p 7992


Spoiler: video














*


----------



## indycar (Nov 28, 2019)

amd fx-8150
8gb ddr3 @800mhz
reference rx5700xt max boost 1750mhz


----------



## djbauer (Nov 29, 2019)

Ultra, Fullscreen 1080p


----------



## Hottage (Dec 1, 2019)

Here's my boi at Full Screen, 1440p, Ultra

CPU is running 4.3Ghz all cores, GPU is stock.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 1, 2019)

Ironically no Vega 56 results yet. Arrrgh, we need a baseline people!


----------



## scope54 (Dec 1, 2019)

1440p:


----------



## El Cinico (Dec 2, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Ironically no Vega 56 results yet. Arrrgh, we need a baseline people!



Here you go, Vega 56, 1080 and 1440p ultra:


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 2, 2019)

Very nice, seems my beloved 980 Ti is doing okay in grand scheme of things.


----------



## El Cinico (Dec 3, 2019)

Update on a 1080p result, i reran the benchmark today after comparing with other results and the 1440p is fine, but the 1080p result is now consistently higher, maybe the system needed a reboot or something.

New 1080p "baseline":


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 5, 2019)

For 1080p fullscreen, Ultra:









RX Vega64 flashed with LC-bios.


----------



## oskarbhtr (Dec 7, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Fluffmeister, publicación: 4163330, miembro: 101373"]
Irónicamente, no hay resultados de Vega 56 todavía. Arrrgh, necesitamos una línea de base de personas!
[/CITAR]
vega frontier acabo de poner mis resultados

1600x900, 1980x1080, 2560x1440:


----------



## evil-mind (Dec 12, 2019)

FX-8320e @ 4,3Ghz + RTX 2060
1080p
Ray tracing at ultra
Pretty good for a crap CPU though


----------



## bdragon122 (Dec 13, 2019)

AMD R7 2700
AMD VEGA 64
16GB 3000Mhz Ram

1080p




1440p


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 14, 2019)

oh c'mon no one using 2080 ti?i wanna see 12k.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

1080p Ultra


----------



## quantum_phantum (Dec 14, 2019)

1920x1080, Ultra Settings, Fullscreen, Freesync OFF, Radeon Chill OFF, stock voltage, stock clock, custom raised blower fan cooling, Target FPS OFF, Anti-virus OFF.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

Anzlew said:


> View attachment 136791



What resolution was that?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 14, 2019)

Jebus chricks their servers are shit it's a stop start fest of slower than grass growing speed

1920x1080p@75Hz ultra settings and fullscreen


----------



## TxGrin (Dec 14, 2019)

RTX 2080 Super in SLI


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Jebus chricks their servers are shit it's a stop start fest of slower than grass growing speed
> 
> 1920x1080p@75Hz ultra settings and fullscreen
> View attachment 139381



Hmm? I have seen other RX580's in this thread scoring around 3400?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 15, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm? I have seen other RX580's in this thread scoring around 3400?



you mean the one with the R9 3800 Ryzen I'm not surprised it get that score it's a way faster CPU


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> you mean the one with the R9 3800 Ryzen I'm not surprised it get that score it's a way faster CPU



Here with the same CPU as yours: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...racing-benchmark-results.261155/#post-4153889


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 15, 2019)

Not a bad bench. 14500 using 9900k@5.0Ghz and 2080ti@stock clocks.






Here is one with the 2080ti pushed to 2115/7700


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Here with the same CPU as yours: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...racing-benchmark-results.261155/#post-4153889



yeah I see it seems stuck at 30+/- fps on mine it never gets more than 30pfs for some reason which is weird


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2019)

Anzlew said:


> View attachment 136791



Interesting, still surpassed by 200 pts by the 1080ti below you.



Hardi said:


> View attachment 136799



What clocks are you both looking at?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Interesting, still surpassed by 200 pts by the 1080ti below you.



Thats probably @ 1440p, check mine (RTX 2070 Super) https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-benchmark-results.261155/page-2#post-4171389 1080p


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 16, 2019)

oskarbhtr said:


> [QUOTE = "Fluffmeister, publicación: 4163330, miembro: 101373"]
> Irónicamente, no hay resultados de Vega 56 todavía. Arrrgh, necesitamos una línea de base de personas!
> [/CITAR]
> vega frontier acabo de poner mis resultados
> ...



Thanks for contributing. Please try switching to English, if at all possible 



Athlonite said:


> Jebus chricks their servers are shit it's a stop start fest of slower than grass growing speed
> 
> 1920x1080p@75Hz ultra settings and fullscreen
> View attachment 139381



Something is wrong here. Some sort of (half) Vsync enabled perhaps?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> 1920x1080p@75Hz ultra settings and fullscreen





Vayra86 said:


> Something is wrong here. Some sort of (half) Vsync enabled perhaps?





Athlonite said:


> yeah I see it seems stuck at 30+/- fps on mine it never gets more than 30pfs for some reason which is weird



@Athlonite it shows 60fps in the screenshot though.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> @Athlonite it shows 60fps in the screenshot though.



and that's the only place you see that as soon as the bench begins it drops drastically to a chugfest of between 19.9> 31FPS. I've been right through CCC and turned of stuff like AA & Aniso and other stuff the only thing I left like it was is Enhanced VSync I might try turning that off aswell and doing a rerun


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> doing a rerun



Your score should be around 32~3400, also you got an RX580 *8*GB, the other user had a 4GB card.

No issues with gaming?


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2019)

no overclcking


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 16, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Your score should be around 32~3400, also you got an RX580 *8*GB, the other user had a 4GB card.
> 
> No issues with gaming?



No gaming is completely fine nothing wrong on that side of things


----------



## Fhillipss (Dec 16, 2019)

Not bad for a 2011 PC


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 17, 2019)

erixx said:


> no overclckingView attachment 139521


14500 using 9900k@5.0Ghz and 2080ti@*stock clocks*. 

5 ghz 9900k is 9900ks right?one of you guys lying.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 17, 2019)

TxGrin said:


> View attachment 139382
> 
> RTX 2080 Super in SLI



SLi works? oh yes count me in then!


----------



## Ottobon (Dec 17, 2019)

Flashed 5700 with XT vbios incase anyone wanted to see what one could do.  Yes GPU model reads XT, this happens after flash with all apps ofc.

Settings etc:
RX 5700 Duel Fan flashed to equivalent XT vbios, "default" clocks (after flash 2020mhz no clue why it defaults this high, but perfectly stable), -50ish undervolted to 1161mv, +50 Power, default 875 memory

1080p Ultra fullscreen





1/2 performance in Ray Tracing benchmark as 2080ti for 1/4 cost, i'm happy with that.

First post here, heyo


----------



## Fhillipss (Dec 18, 2019)

GPU 160+ mhz 500mhz+ mem @ 4.9ghz ultra FHD


GPU 160+ mhz 500mhz+ mem @ 4.9ghz very high FHD


----------



## rexmont (Dec 18, 2019)

*Ryzen 5 1600 @3.8Ghz
ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1660TI GPU OC @2115Mhz - Memory OC @13108Mhz*

1080 Ultra:


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 18, 2019)

1080p, fullscreen - 3700x - MSI RTX 2060 Super Armor OC:


----------



## Melvis (Dec 19, 2019)

1680x1050 Res Sadly this PC isnt hooked up to 1080P, everything at stock!

used about 6 of the 12 threads of the i7 970 at max 50% per core, not really CPU bound at all this benchmark which makes sense .


----------



## Hogbert_1999 (Dec 27, 2019)

Pretty happy with this on a Ultrawide


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 27, 2019)

Windows 7

1920x1080






2560x1440


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 30, 2019)

1080p ultra full screen


----------



## RookyStarfish78 (Jan 6, 2020)

1920x1080p:
Ultra settings



2560x1440p:
Ultra settings



CPU is overclocked to 4.7Ghz.
GPU is not overclocked.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 11, 2020)

1080p Ultra, fullscreen


----------



## Deliasz (Jan 11, 2020)

All stock

1920x1080 Ultra


----------



## an00bis (Jan 18, 2020)

Vega 56 @ 1650 MHz / 1100 mV, HBM @ 940 MHz, 1080p Ultra, Full Screen, CPU Stock on X370 Chipset, RAM XMP 3200 C14


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2020)

korn87 said:


> *GTX1080 2265/12265
> 1080p 7992
> 
> 
> ...



That is a fantastic score for a 1080. Nice clocks! 

Custom block? Mods?


----------



## korn87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> That is a fantastic score for a 1080. Nice clocks!
> 
> Custom block? Mods?


I apologize for the google translator.
The video card looks like this:

BIOS without a limit on power (thanks to the Palit representative for it). Used voltage 1,175V, replaced thermal paste with liquid metal. I opened the window to make it colder, winter helps well))


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 1, 2020)

1080p


----------



## GHAMSTER_-za (Apr 14, 2020)

Deliasz said:


> All stock
> 
> 1920x1080 Ultra
> 
> View attachment 141964


no way this is stock lol

1080p



1080p with little tweaking


----------



## captaindangeax (Apr 21, 2020)

No overclocking, all stock


----------



## Gan77 (May 27, 2020)

I9-9900K @ 5100/4700 HT Off
2x16Gb 4200 16-16-36-2T
2080TI 2175-2160 / 15600
1080p Ultra  *Оценка: 16 026*


----------



## DarkBlas (Jun 3, 2020)

*CPU: Intel Core i7-9700K*
*GPU: Nvidia RTX 2080-Ti
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB
SSD: WDC WDBA3V5000ANC-WRSN 500GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO DDR4 3200 C16 2x16GB*
*MBD: Asus ROG STRIX Z390-E GAMING*


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sometimes I really think Intel has been sleeping the last 10 years....


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2020)

new one for me stock AMD settings for both CPU/GPU it still takes a dump near the end where the drone is looking at the spent bullet cases but not as badly as my RX580 used





and with some adjustment in Radeon setting like turning off AA and Aniso and Radeon Sharpening


----------



## johnspack (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's my old school xeon and 980ti...  haven't tried to push the 980ti on this one yet:  and fullscreen ultra,  nothing turned down.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 6, 2020)

Decent for a budget laptop (was $999 last year). Looks to be performing on par with 980 TI desktops. I'm sure I can smash 6k if I overclock the GPU, that's with everything stock except cpu undervolted.

Bit surprised by how NVIDIA-leaning the results seem to be though. My laptop always outperforms a desktop 580, but 3200 vs 6000 seems like one hell of a gap  between the two in this particular benchmark.

The Vega's aren't faring well either.





Can probably squeeze more than that, but that was just using afterburner's auto-scan.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 7, 2020)

A little GPU overclocking, 2560x1440 fullscreen Ultra.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 7, 2020)

2560x1440, Fullscreen, Ultra (previous post: 1920x1080, Fullscreen, Ultra)


----------



## johnspack (Jun 9, 2020)

Saw a 1660ti beat my 980ti's score,  so I cranked the hell out of it,  still at the same 4.2ghz cpu speed:


----------



## Fizban (Jun 10, 2020)

I can't OC my 1660 TI that high, but still pretty happy with its performance, especially since it's actually a laptop's mobile variant that had beaten your 980 TI (before you overclocked it anyway).

Hoping my new laptop though can get around 10,000. It has a 2070 Super though.


----------



## Alexius (Jun 13, 2020)

1080p Ultra on RX 5700 XT xfx thicc II Ultra


----------



## CptKyle8 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just found this RTX testing benchmark, not sure how it is supposed to work with non-rtx cards.  Here is mine maxed out in 1080p and then in 4k.  2080ti seems best for something like 1440p still cuz I was seeing averages of like 55fps with 16ms in 4k.  Metro exodus in QHD runs above 70fps all maxed out but 4k puts me at around 36fps.  The 2080ti could for sure be stronger for what its price point is at, but I am generally happy with the graphical fidelity in game.  I think next gen will be a bigger jump as the main price point was them selling RTX not just the graphical power of the GPU itself, now that consoles are getting RTX soon, the next cards will have to focus on power crunching again like it used to be, while including RTX as a new standard.  Only reason I have a 2080ti was cuz I had always wanted a PC and when the time came I decided I would go all out and buy the best I could get at the time, worth it or not, it was the best.  I suppose the new best right now is the RTX Titan.  However, Word of the "leaked" 3090 seems to be putting it's dominance on notice.  I am excited to see what comes next even if my next GPU upgrade wont be the best of the best again, I am still glad I went all out just this once... you have to some time in your life, and I have been enjoying it 

here are the benchmarks:


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 28, 2020)

CptKyle8 said:


> Just found this RTX testing benchmark
> 
> here are the benchmarks:



its not an RTX bench its a software raytracing bench designed to work with any capable GPU


----------



## Moonshield84 (Jul 2, 2020)

3700x at 4.2ghz
16gb ram 3600mhz
evga ultra xc 2080ti

1080p - ultra ray tracing settings



2160p - ultra ray tracing settings




I didn't really pay attention to the fps at 1080p, but 4k ran about 50- 55 fps avg and a low of about 42 fps.


----------



## stealth83 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 10, 2020)

poi


Athlonite said:


> its not an RTX bench its a software raytracing bench designed to work with any capable GPU


pointless at the point in time when consoles have rt hardware


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> poi
> 
> pointless at the point in time when consoles have rt hardware



It's not pointless not everyone owns hardware that contains RT hardware it a proof of concept that you don't need dedicated RT hardware inorder to be able to do RT in games and remain at playable fps


----------



## Fizban (Jul 11, 2020)

Indeed, not at all "pointless". My 1660 TI laptop was pulling 60-70 fps with raytracing on. No other implementation to date can match that.





AMD cards definitely don't fare as well. 5700 XT got badly outperformed by the mobile 2070 Super.
Desktop 2060 Super and 3700X scored higher than my mobile 2070 super and 10875H, kind of shocked by that, since at least in synthetics my card pretty solidly beats 2060 supers.

My laptop scored higher than 95% of desktop 2060 super's on time spy, higher than 97% on Port Royal, and beat 100% of 2060 super's on firestrike, yet lost to the one that posted results on this benchmark on the last page.

EDIT: Turned off G-Sync and ran again, got 9155, better, but still behind the 2060 super.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> It's not pointless not everyone owns hardware that contains RT hardware it a proof of concept that you don't need dedicated RT hardware inorder to be able to do RT in games and remain at playable fps


it's reflections at 1 ray per 4 pixels,worse than rtx low.
move on.


----------



## Fizban (Sep 18, 2020)

Seems I have high per-test fluctuation, didn't screenshot the highest run, but got 9919 once, tried rerunning to see if I could break 10k, and got some results as low as 9300ish, and others in the 9900's.

Either way, can in fact outperform desktop 2060 Super once overclocked.

Can't complain considering this was a sub-$2,000 laptop.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Seems I have high per-test fluctuation, didn't screenshot the highest run, but got 9919 once, tried rerunning to see if I could break 10k, and got some results as low as 9300ish, and others in the 9900's.
> 
> Either way, can in fact outperform desktop 2060 Super once overclocked.
> 
> Can't complain considering this was a sub-$2,000 laptop.



Not bad.

10975 with my 2070 super  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tracing-benchmark-results.261155/post-4186912


----------



## Fizban (Sep 18, 2020)

Clevo apparently modified the motherboard on this laptop to allow the 2070 super to pull around 150W instead of the 115W that NVIDIA intended it to draw. Still says 115-120W in heinfo, but have heard that it supposedly doesn't measure right on laptops that have been modified this way, and that the modifications are why Clevo and Eluktroniks have laptops with 2070 Super's that perform on par with some other companies 2080 super models. 2080 super can be anywhere from 150-200W, it's only the 150W variants I can go toe to toe with.


----------



## ElMeiser (Sep 19, 2020)

2070 super paired with a 5930k. CPU clocked to 4.5, GPU +75 core +1000 mem. 1080p


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

I've just noticed this one, I'll see if I can get downloaded and give it a go


----------



## tvamos (Sep 19, 2020)

1080, ultra, fullscreen


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

Hardware components in my System Specs.




Forgot to mention the OC on top of factory OC for the RTX 2060.


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

My little run with a 3900X with a 1080 Ti SC no overclock, just a slightly upped fan speed. SLI enabled, but not working in the test sadly...  
Did a run at 1080P and then at 5760 x 1080 which the score then tanked lol  Not unhappy about it, works well


----------



## natr0n (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## eddietrm (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gan77 (Jan 24, 2021)

I9-9900K @ 5100/4700
2x16Gb 4200 16-16-36-2T
*RTX3090 1965/1344
1440p Ultra Score: 14 287
1080p Ultra Score: 19 986

*


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 24, 2021)

2160p: 3080 vs 1080TI





1440p: 3080 vs 1080TI





1080p: 3080 vs 1080TI


----------



## oobymach (Mar 29, 2021)

Broke 12k on 1080p ultra with 2080 @ +1450mhz ram (16.9ghz overall).


----------



## Felix123BU (Apr 4, 2021)

6800XT OC-2.7ghz , 5800X OC 4.75ghz

1080 Ultra




4K Ultra


----------



## xlkiller (Jul 7, 2021)

ULTRA AORUS RTX 2080 8G


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 7, 2021)

xlkiller said:


> ULTRA AORUS RTX 2080 8G


I come close with my 2070 Super


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 7, 2021)

I can't remember if I've put one up for my Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 16GB OC GPU or not so here it is (maybe again)


----------



## Felix123BU (Jul 7, 2021)

Would be sweet to see some games use this tech


----------



## damric (Aug 6, 2021)

Vega 64


----------



## gi8s0n (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## delshay (Dec 3, 2021)

Vega 56 "Nano" 1080p


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 27, 2022)

mouacyk said:


> 2160p: 3080 vs 1080TI
> View attachment 185421View attachment 185418
> 1440p: 3080 vs 1080TI
> View attachment 185415View attachment 185417
> ...


Unlocked my 3080, but brrr, it was cold:


----------



## AVATARAT (Mar 30, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2670MHz / Mem 2142MHz


----------



## alefim (May 16, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO -30 +200mhz boost
2x8GB DDR4@3800MHz 14-15-14-26-1T 1.48v
RTX 3080 TI @2130MHz / Mem 22004MHz

1080P Ultra


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2022)

The only thing I don't trust with this benchmark is the small matter of it not showing what resolution you ran it in making it very easy to claim a huge score number 
this was run at 1920x1080p 144Hz 




This on the other hand required not changing the res until after the run completed 
Original res 800x600 changed to 1080p after run was done




leading to an 8,555 point difference in score  it doesn't void the score when changing res which it should do it's just too easy to cheat this benchmark


----------



## Felix123BU (May 16, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
> 2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
> RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2670MHz / Mem 2142MHz
> 
> View attachment 241853


at what resolution was this run?


----------



## AVATARAT (May 17, 2022)

Felix123BU said:


> at what resolution was this run?


It's 1920x1080 as is wroten in the first post.


----------



## Felix123BU (May 17, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> It's 1920x1080 as is wroten in the first post.


That's an insane score you got, at 1080 Ultra I got 16k with a highly OC-ed and water cooled 6800xt


----------



## AVATARAT (May 17, 2022)

Felix123BU said:


> That's an insane score you got, at 1080 Ultra I got 16k with a highly OC-ed and water cooled 6800xt


Because you intrigue me, I decided to recheck the result.
And the result is very... strange because I got different results this time. When I started it (old installation), it got an update, and after the update, my result fall a lot, 14500 or something. After some fixes and repairs, I jump on 16k+
In the end, I reinstall the bench from the zero, and my result jumps to 17k...
So I am not sure why I got the old result from 20k, maybe the old bench version, maybe the old driver, or maybe because of the buggy menu that does not always apply the right settings...


----------



## Felix123BU (May 17, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> Because you intrigue me, I decided to recheck the result.
> And the result is very... strange because I got different results this time. When I started it (old installation), it got an update, and after the update, my result fall a lot, 14500 or something. After some fixes and repairs, I jump on 16k+
> In the end, I reinstall the bench from the zero, and my result jumps to 17k...
> So I am not sure why I got the old result from 20k, maybe the old bench version, maybe the old driver, or maybe because of the buggy menu that does not always apply the right settings...
> ...


Ok, you made me curious too, so I reinstalled it, run it, and quite surprisingly the score for 1080 Ultra jumped a lot, see below:





This being with the 6800XT at 2675 mhz effective clock, and memory at 2100 mhz, but without extra power allowance and the CPU being run at only 4.4ghz, that could push a bit more.
Previous score being 15969, that is a difference of 2221 points, not sure from where the gain comes, drivers, software version of the test......


----------



## Shuanm1213 (Dec 3, 2022)

RX 6600, I5-7600K


----------

